# can you pull codes from the ECU on the Maxs?



## NXtremese-r (Oct 2, 2002)

my sister has a '97 max, and the check engine light is on. figured it could be an o2 sensor, but i know there is like 3 of them or something. I was hoping i could pull the codes like how i do in my NX2000. Is there a website or something that has this listed, or does somone have the FSM for that year that can fax me copies of the pages on how to do this?


----------



## Guest (Apr 27, 2003)

yes


----------



## Guest (Apr 27, 2003)

You need an OBD2 scanning tool...


----------



## Kanaka (Apr 27, 2003)

http://forums.maxima.org/showthread.php?s=&threadid=104931


----------



## NXtremese-r (Oct 2, 2002)

thanks kanaka!!


----------



## Mr.Mike! (Jan 10, 2003)

http://vbxmaxima.8m.com/ecu.html

This is another really good link.


----------

